# SOULMATE RABBIT RESCUE



## Pipp (Nov 16, 2007)

Soulmate Rabbit Rescueis a rescue based in Waukesha, WI, under the guidance of a treasured RO member, TreasuredFriend, aka, Julie.

Many of our Moderators and members have had close-up and personal dealings with Julie, and on a scale of one to 10, they're giving her an 11! 
It is very much our pleasure to make Soulmate Rabbits Online'snew 'Featured Rescue'.

Thanks for all you do!

(NOTE: Someforummembers are also stepping up to the plate to help Julie do some fundraising, so stay tooned!!)

Here's more information on Soulmates fromtheir Petfinder site:
----------------------------------------

*Who We Are*

[align=left]*Soulmate Rabbit Rescue is a small organization of Volunteers helping unwanted, abandoned or jeopardized rabbits find forever-companion homes. *

*We educate prospective owners about proper care, offer advice, and promote lifelong relationships with the quiet and sensitive soulmates rabbits can become. Our rescues are lovingly cared for and cuddled in appropriate home environments.*

*Knowing as much as you can about your new family member is important. We'll share information on their background or how they came to us as a rescue. *

*Foster Homes are needed within the network before Soulmate Rabbit Rescue (SRR) can accept "new" rabbits in need.*





[/align]

[align=left]*-------------*
*SRR started in spring of 2006 to find homes for more than a dozen babies and several rescued adults. Two females, rescued from the streets of Milwaukee, delivered babies shortly after capture in late winter. An adult was found, hit by vehicle. Rescueing the adults prevented more babies from being born on the streets.*[/align]

[align=left]*We receive no funding, grants, or financial assistance. The food, veterinary care, and supplies are handled by the volunteers (and contributors) in SRR's Network. Thank you to those who routinely provide us with supplies. Our Adoptables Thank You So Much for Your Support ! *[/align]

[align=left]*Donation items appreciated:* Roll towel, Empty Oatmeal Boxes, chew-safe playtoys, distilled white vinegar, Yesterday's News cat litter or Marth Woods fuel pellets, hay, Oxbow Bunny Basics T, clean carpet squares or rugs. [/align]
[align=left]*Adopting a friend*[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Details on adopting. - Our fosters will be given a health check-up, by our rabbit-savvy vet clinic, prior to adoption.[/align]

[align=left]- Housing units (collapsable Midwest Homes For Pets 1642DD) are available. Add an exercise pen or bunny-proofed room, your friend has a fab place to relax. 

[/align]
[align=left]*Come Visit Us!*[/align]
[align=left]*SOULMATE RABBIT RESCUE is a home-based rescue organization. We do not have a shelter site. Simply contact us by email to meet our homeless / rescued / fostered rabbits.* [/align]
[align=left]*Email: *[email protected][/align]
[align=left]*PETFINDER SITE: *http://www.soulmaterabbitrescue.petfinder.com [/align]
[align=left]*WEBSITE: *http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateRabbitRescueAdopt.html[/align]
[align=left]*RO Members can PM TreasuredFriend. *[/align]






[align=left]*News*[/align]
[align=left]*Our adoptables will have a well-bunny exam by our rabbit-knowledgeable veterinary clinic. Adopters will receive a history and background. 

Soulmate Rabbit Rescue provides Dating Services. We offer complimentary nail trims. 
*[/align]


[align=left]*SRR Quarterly *Newsletter [/align]

[align=left]*Updates to the website together with photographs will occur as time allows. Our main focus is the care of the rescued rabbits. *We are often asked to help euthanization-list rabbits. We can assist if there are available foster homes in our network. Small rescue groups tend to be full. Please inquire if you would like to help. 
We are easy to reach should you have a question or concern, or your bunny ever need a pedicure. Extended family to all who come in as rescues, then find their forever parents. [/align]
[align=left]*http://www.soulmaterabbitrescue.petfinder.com* 
[/align]


----------



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2007)

Current fundraisers for Soulmate Rabbit Rescue:

Ebay sales:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30050&forum_id=7

Personalized Christmas Cards:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30051&forum_id=7

Homemade Christmas Ornaments:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30238&forum_id=7

SRR foster Luna thanks you for your support!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

I just ordered a bunny ornament in honor of sweet little Luna!


----------



## Haley (Dec 5, 2007)

[align=center]UPDATED FUNDRAISERS


:brownbunny*Greta's Bunny Hats*

Handknitted bunny hats (with ear holes!) by Greta! 
Gretais donating her talents
to help the rescue and get all our bunnies outfitted 
for the holidays!






Cost: $6 each or 3 for $15

PM Greta or Haleywith your order
then Pay for the hatshere:[/align]

[align=center]Haley's PAYPAL Account

Profits from the sale of the hatswill thenbe forwarded to Soulmate RR[/align]

[align=center]
:brownbunnyLeaf's eBay Store[/align]


[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]

:brownbunnyFlashy's Christmas Cards
Beautiful handcrafted (and personalized!) cards
for the Christmas Season

See the link above for Flashy's thread with ordering details






Order these RIGHT AWAY to get the
before Christmas!

You can Pay for the cards through Soulmate's PAYPAL Account
Log on to Paypal and send payment to this account:
[email protected][/align]

[align=center]


:brownbunnyNaturestee's Ornaments

Sweet Angel Bunnies and Photo Ornaments
Customize the colors of your Angel Wings
or put your own bunny photo in the Photo Ornament

PM your order to Naturestee and get theprice with shipping costs
Then, pay through Soulmate's PAYPAL account

Log on to Paypal and send payment to this account
[email protected]







If you wish to pay for your items in any other method, please PM Haley, Naturestee or TreasuredFriend for details on where you can send a cheque or money order.[/align]


----------

